# Trip Report During a Heat Wave



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Nice trip report, thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

I ran the selway during that heat wave. Did a lot of swimming. On a positive note, I learned that I can still pull my old fat ass back in the boat.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

NoCo said:


> I ran the selway during that heat wave. Did a lot of swimming. On a positive note, I learned that I can still pull my old fat ass back in the boat.


That's a good thing. A Rapid Rung has been my savior many times. Getting old is a bitch.


----------



## D__G (Aug 15, 2019)

Great TR - thanks! I was expecting a story of misery, but a good reminder that a river is always the best place to be when things heat up.


----------

